# Snow foam HOSE gun recommendations?



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if any of you have had any decent results with snow foam guns that attach to a standard hose pipe connection? 

If so any recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I might be missing something here, do you mean lance.
Snow foam lance will connect direct to your pressure washer.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a foam cannon like this . Works okay, but is really thin, no thickness and not much cling. Still manage to do a decent prewash though.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

@ itstony - didn't mean lance mate, I've seen a few clips of foam guns that attach directly to the garden hose - like what saul has posted. 

Just wondered if they were any good etc


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

///M Sport said:


> @ itstony - didn't mean lance mate, I've seen a few clips of foam guns that attach directly to the garden hose - like what saul has posted.
> 
> Just wondered if they were any good etc


all confirmed as ****e mate :thumb:

Better off with pump spayer and BH auto foam at 4%


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

I’ve tried BHAF in a pump sprayer at 4% and had terrible results. It sure why it went so wrong. 

Tried the same product through the lance and it was a night and day difference.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't know - never used one but how about the Demon Foam ones?












Video here...

http://carproductstested.com/exteri...an-demon-foam-review-a-snow-foam-car-shampoo/


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

///M Sport said:


> I've tried BHAF in a pump sprayer at 4% and had terrible results. It sure why it went so wrong.
> 
> Tried the same product through the lance and it was a night and day difference.


What results were you not happy with?
Cleaning ability or thick clingy foam?


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Forsh said:


> Don't know - never used one but how about the Demon Foam ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i see things like that, esp "car plan" branded , why do i think "marketing bulldust" and that the product will be ,, fairly naff to useless ..

years ago i Tried one of the "hose pipe snow foam" things, totally underwhelmed by it ,


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Thick foam couldn’t care less about and know this isn’t to be expected with BHAF especially through the pump sprayer. 

It just didn’t shift any of the dirt. Maybe I let it dry on a little, even though I’m pretty sure it was wet when I rinsed off. Other thing it probably was is that I didn’t rinse with a PW, I rinsed with a hose.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

andy__d said:


> when i see things like that, esp "car plan" branded , why do i think "marketing bulldust" and that the product will be ,, fairly naff to useless ..
> 
> years ago i Tried one of the "hose pipe snow foam" things, totally underwhelmed by it ,


But get one on an offer and then refill with BHAF or similar and it might serve a purpose for people without a pressure washer?


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Forsh said:


> But get one on an offer and then refill with BHAF or similar and it might serve a purpose for people without a pressure washer?


or a pump sprayer for similar ish cost and get imo a much better "spray"
those end of hose things can only work at your mains pressure, which isnt really much at all, whereas a pump sprayer, is elbow powered


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Ever considered a foaming pump sprayer, I have a simple modification to turn any pump sprayer to a foaming one for less than the Kwazar Orion 

It costs about £20


----------

